# Maintenance programs



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

Does anyone have a maintenance program for commercial/ institutional customers?

I've started one in the past year and it's working well. I'd be interested in sharing notes.

Brian Phillips


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We have one that we got from NAPP. It does not get the response that I thought it would. Out of 70 exterior jobs this year, only 27 people signed it. I think that a lot of people think that they are going to be charged for something.


----------



## thepaintman80 (Jan 15, 2008)

It really is more of a marketing tool. When I had to compete with the big guys (Sherwin Williams, ICI, Kelly-Moore) as an independent I created a property management program. I advertised the heck out of it on all my marketing material. I found that the program itself generated interest in my company as a supplier but rarely was the service requested. Having such a program is really an image builder. Maybe a quarterly contact to rehash the program might be a help.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm interested in hearing.......go on please.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Me too. I'm open to callbacks, but not sure I could benefit from a maintenance program. Especially touching up paint that's been up for a while.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I have offered to folow up with them in 12 to 18 months for a annual powerwashing and clean the exterior windows, at that time if their is any paint failure we would find it. and take care of it. The powerswashing and window cleanning are not free lol. Most agree to give them a call.


----------

